# 'Baby book'



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

When my brothers and I were babies my Mum kept a 'baby book' for each of us, recording every 'first', as well as any funny little stories and some memorable photos (including when my brother tried to eat his own poo ). All three of us love looking back at these every few years and I would love to start something similar for our little boy who we hope will be coming home in about 6 weeks. He will be about 6 months old by then and he will have a Life Story book that we will do (not sure yet if FCs have started one) and keep going. However, I would really like him to have a book like I had.

I have seen various baby books in Mothercare, John Lewis etc. and while most of what's inside is great, there are a few things, such as 'My Mummy thinks I look like ...' etc. (ie what traits the child has from each parent) that would be confusing and out of place in this sort of book.

Does anyone know of an equivalent to this for an adopted baby?

Any suggestions of websites etc. welcome. I know there are some great websites for stationary etc. for adoptive families, but I have never dared look at them before now and have not kept the details.

Thanks  

sundog
x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Sundog

This is exactly how I keep the books for my girls.  I have various pictures in there (before and after first haircut, feeding self for first time etc) and I have also put stickers from things like trips and days out and the dentist etc.  My girls love looking at them as I use them as a prompt for what to write in contact letters.

All I have done is buy a hard back (pretty colours/pattern) ruled book from a well known stationer and have hand written in it.


Have fun it is very rewarding for you to keep too.

Karen x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Sundog

Foreverfamily.co.uk do have life story books

Carolexx

/links


----------

